# Moose plow height



## RPK1 (Oct 5, 2015)

My son just bought a Grizzly 700 with a Moose plow. I am trying to figure out a way to "suspend" the winch cable up higher so as not to rip the hook off of the winch cable when we raise the plow too high. 

Thanks for any help or pictures that may be out there.

RPK1


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

To be clear, you're worried about raising the plow to the point of the push frame coming in contact with the atv frame and continuing to pull to the point that the hook will separate from the cable?
That's highly unlikely from past experience.
you can feel the strain come on the winch and have plenty of time to let off as the spool comes tight.

Other possibilities are a winch strap from a boat trailer winch as steel cables can/will rust in the right salt conditions and the cables will snap.
I broke the synthetic line on my Sportsman twice last year, both times i went to full trip and the plow was enroute to rotate fully unter the ATV and the tention came onto the line and it broke.


----------



## RPK1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for that advise. Plowing with the ATV will be new for him this year. I did notice that the winch moves quit slow therefore it most likely be a problem. Thanks again

RPK1


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

can you post up a pic of your plow and winch setup?

there are some tricks of the trade but just knowing when the plow is up and let go of the up button will help
alot.


----------



## RPK1 (Oct 5, 2015)

I found the simple fix. We will get a rubber stop bumper that the cable runs through and cushions the stop of the winch hook. $15.00 fix

RPK1


----------

